# auxillary battery connection



## saccromyces (Apr 17, 2007)

Does the 92 maxima have an auxillary battery connection, or do you have to run additional connections straight to the battery?


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

why do you need to connect to the battery? If you are putting in an alarm, fog lights, interior lights or anything like that you can find a fuseable link inside of the fuse box.


----------

